# Murray X24



## kngtmat (May 21, 2019)

The X24 another member gave me years ago. Sorry I can't figure Flickr to show without it being links. Post pics if you have one too.




















I couldn't remember if I had a post and didn't find one in my search.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 28, 2019)

Very cool, I wouldn’t mind owning one of these one day.


----------

